# Rabbit Pet of the Year



## sallyjefferson (Feb 20, 2022)

Hello  

There's a Pet of the Year competition at the business park my work is based. My friend entered his rabbit Caramel into the competition. He's currently fourth, behind 3 dogs... 

If anyone has Facebook and fancies voting for him, he would be very appreciative! Below is a small photo of him, and a link to the Facebook page. 

Many thanks!


----------



## MiloTheBunny101 (Feb 24, 2022)

aww he is so cute !


----------

